# Hilfe!!!Typenschild am Trailer fehlt.Was tun?



## Bass Assasin (2. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Habe ein riesiges Problem mit dem TüV für meinen Trailer.Das Typenschild ist nicht aufzufinden.Der Prüfer wollte mir keine Plakette erteilen.Letzes mal beim TüV hat es keinen interessiert.Wo bekomme ich denn sowas her.Der Trailer ist jetzt 22 Jahre alt und der Hersteller existiert nicht mehr,zumindest habe ich nichts im Internet gefunden.Kann man den vielleicht als selbstbau zulassen?Ich hoffe irgendjemand kann mir helfen.

Grüsse Christian


----------



## esox_105 (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hilfe!!!Typenschild am Trailer fehlt.Was tun?*

Schlagbuchstaben,- und Zahlen besorgen, und selber ein Typenschild anfertigen, die Fahrzeugdaten stehen ja im Fahrzeugschein.


----------



## Bass Assasin (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hilfe!!!Typenschild am Trailer fehlt.Was tun?*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort,aber ist das legal?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hilfe!!!Typenschild am Trailer fehlt.Was tun?*

moin bass assasin

normalerweise ist das typenschild wurst. hab selber 2 anhänger und die sind beide ohne typenschild. waren allerdings auch beide ohne brief .hab mir beim kba eine unbedenklichkeitsbescheinigung ausfüllen lassen . dann zur vollabnahme und fertich. wenn du einen brief hast dann stehen doch die daten im brief .wichtig ist doch nur die fahrgestellnummer .und die steht meist auf der schleppstange. bei welchem tüv warst du denn?

hier haste : http://www.kba.de/

greez
andy


----------



## esox_105 (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hilfe!!!Typenschild am Trailer fehlt.Was tun?*



Bass Assasin schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort,aber ist das legal?


 

Eine genaue Antwort müßte man Dir auf dem Straßenverkehrsamt geben können.

Ich weiß aber von einem ehemaligen Chef von mir, der sich selber einen PKW-Anhänger gebaut hat, das er sich das Typenschild auch selber anfertigen mußte.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hilfe!!!Typenschild am Trailer fehlt.Was tun?*



esox_105 schrieb:


> Schlagbuchstaben,- und Zahlen besorgen, und selber ein Typenschild anfertigen, die Fahrzeugdaten stehen ja im Fahrzeugschein.



janz genau .oder so.
greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hilfe!!!Typenschild am Trailer fehlt.Was tun?*

achso ich vergas die daten stehen  doch auch in der zulassung hab noch keinen schutzmann gesehen der das typenschild sehen wollte.
greez
andy


----------



## Bass Assasin (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hilfe!!!Typenschild am Trailer fehlt.Was tun?*

Das mit der Fahtgestellnummer is auch so ne Sache.... Da is so viel Farbe drauf das man da gar nix mehr sieht.Der Prüfer hat mir da auch überall den Lack abgekratzt und hat nix gefunden.Es ist echt zum verzweifeln.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hilfe!!!Typenschild am Trailer fehlt.Was tun?*

genau daran wirds gescheitert sein nimm dir ne drahtbürste und leg die fahrgestellnummer frei .ohne diese wirste wohl kein tüv bekommen.

greez
andy


----------



## Bass Assasin (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hilfe!!!Typenschild am Trailer fehlt.Was tun?*

Dann bin ich ja mal gespannt ob ich die finden werde, scheint ziemlich unmöglich zu sein.Naja, dann erstmal danke schön für eure Antworten.Stell mich schonmal aufs tagelange schmirgeln ein...


----------



## angel-daddy (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hilfe!!!Typenschild am Trailer fehlt.Was tun?*

Hallo Bass Assain,
schau mal in euerm Branchenbuch nach. Bestimmt gibt es in deiner Nähe eine Sandstrahlfirma. Dann geht das in 10,- Min. und kostet nicht wirklich viel!

Gruß Martin


----------



## Bass Assasin (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hilfe!!!Typenschild am Trailer fehlt.Was tun?*

Danke für die Tipps.Irgendwie wird das schon was werden.


----------

